# radio stays on...



## gtousmc (Sep 28, 2010)

just purchases a 2006 goat today it has 55000 miles and i notices when i got out of the car and locked it the radio remains on. i tried starting it up and truning it off and locking it again it did the same. i then pressed the off button on the radio and locked the car but the radio light is still glowing anyone have any ideas??:confused


----------



## nOObiE do0 (Jan 30, 2010)

Turn off the radio and lock the car as normal.
If the door unlocks itself in an hour,your ignition lock is stuck.
Spray some graphite in it.
If it doesn't work you might need a new lock.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

When you remove the key, the plate at the switch pops out
and this turns off the Accessory side of the switch. If
it stays in, gently tap it with your finger to get to pop out.
Leaving the key in the switch while in the car is accessory mode.
Also, while in the car with the key out, you can turn on the radio to get to accessory mode. It will let you listen to the
radio, run the windows and power the 12 volt power
receptacles for about 20 min.

Larry


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm having this same problem tried the graphite and nothing....


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

talked to a guy from a shop and he told me that the door jamb switch was bad, he had the same problem in a caddy im gonna go to dealer and grab a new switch and see if it works keep you posted


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know about that. I think you'd be wasting you money on that switch. Opening the door doesn't turn off the radio in a GTO. Removing the key from the ignition does.


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

ok good point ill look into that


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

My guess is that your answer lies somewhere in what AlaGreyGoat says in post #3.


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

this might be a real dumb question but, seeing as how im new for a week to the gto world... Are the clock and odometer supposed to stay on after closing and locking up the vehicle????


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The odometer, yes. I don't have the OEM radio so I don't recall if the clock stays on or not.


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

but wont that drain the battery. Now if I get out of the car and get back in it i can turn the radio on and all access. come back on is that normal


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That is not normal. Sounds like your ignition switch is stuck in the accesory position as suggested in post #3....


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

ok thats what i figured and do you know by any chance the part number or how to fix it


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No. I'll have to defer to somene else on that since I haven't run into the problem yet.


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

ok thanks for the help


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

gtofred said:


> Are the clock and odometer supposed to stay on after closing and locking up the vehicle????


I'm having a similar problem. The lights for the odometer and radio go off for me but the numbers on both never go out. The radio numbers turn off if i yank the fuse and the odometer numbers only turn off i disconnect the battery.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The odometer is supposed to stay lit when the car is off. That's how mine has been since I've owned it and how every other GTO I've looked at is also.


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

ok well i changed my ignition switch and im still having the same problem don't know what else it could be talked to a service guy at a dealer and he said that it could be the bcm


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The liquid crystal display on both the radio and odometer stay on all the time. That's normal. The back lighting should turn off when the headlights time out after the ignition key is pulled. There are a couple of things the BCM looks at to turn everything off. One is that the car is completely stopped before the key is pulled.


----------



## gtofred (Oct 6, 2010)

ok well i dug a lil deeper and come to find out its the wires going into the bcm under glovebox placed a piece of rubber hose on the metal plate where wires would hit it and it seems to be working for now but i guess only time will tell


----------



## Monaro CV6 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am pretty sure the odometer window can be set by the dealer so it displays or turns off when the car is turned off. I think it may even be in the handbook. Holdens have always done that.

Geoff


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Monaro CV6 said:


> I am pretty sure the odometer window can be set by the dealer so it displays or turns off when the car is turned off. I think it may even be in the handbook. Holdens have always done that.
> 
> Geoff


Nope...maybe a dealer could do something to it with a Tech 2 though I doubt it; they'd have to know how, but there's no adjustment for that in the vehicle personalizaion menu or mentined in the owners manual.


----------

